# Stag Arms Manufacturer’s License Revoked



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

:armata_PDT_15: Not good.

Stag Arms Manufacturer?s License Revoked | The Weapon Blog

Stag Arms pleads guilty to federal firearms violations - WFSB 3 Connecticut


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

There goes my warranty I guess.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> There goes my warranty I guess.


That's why I build my own now.
It was $60 to ship my DPMS, so I pieced it out and started over.

* disclaimer- nothing was wrong with it, yet that was.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

*"Stag's misconduct has resulted in hundreds of these weapons being lost or untraceable."*

You mean, kinda like what the federal government does in Mexico?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Paper work and regulation compliance make criminals out of legal enterprises.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Paper work and regulation compliance make criminals out of legal enterprises.


Yep. Keep introducing new regulations and laws as a way to make criminals.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It seems like their ultimate goal is to make everyone a breaker of some obscure law. Said the wolf: "The better to control you with, my dear."


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

So really just a process glitch in the manufacturing of the arms. The way I read it, they weren't intentionally out to overthrow a government by providing unmarked weaps - just that they had some unsearialized lowers that COULD potentially have a full auto setting if they were assembled that way later - as such, the lower is considered a FULL auto until it is registered otherwise.

I would think that:
A. Someone wasn't minding the shop and should be fired.
B. This is probably more common than we know and just needs a process tweak.
and
C. Nothing inherently "criminal" just a failure to maintain paperwork - serious effing paperwork - but a clerical slip all the same.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

ATF has been doing seedy inspection on even small dealers fine them threating them . This is just the start of what is coming.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> ATF has been doing seedy inspection on even small dealers fine them threating them . This is just the start of what is coming.


Unfortunately I believe that you are correct. An offshoot of operation bottleneck if you recall that? Govt encouraging lending institutions to stop doing business with gun dealers.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> *"Stag's misconduct has resulted in hundreds of these weapons being lost or untraceable."*
> 
> You mean, kinda like what the federal government does in Mexico?


 Where the heck is Holder? Well of course if ATF was near the place it is a wonder they weren't all lost. Number one supplier of weapons on the streets of Milwaukee last year ATF including one full auto M4.


----------



## Robb_b (Aug 3, 2015)

It's a simple form of gun control. You can't get them all off the streets so make them illegal at a mfg. level close the companies and govco's problems are solved.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

If you're going to operate a business it's best to know and follow the law. Sounds like he had the dime dropped on him to me.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

A few years back the only licensed dealer and gunsmith in a hundred miles bought the firearms from an estate. Among the guns was an old single shot bolt action .22 that was made long before serial numbers were required. Unsure of how to deal with it, he called ATF. Who jerked his license for dealing in a non-serialized gun.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Wasnt Stag the only maker of lefty ARs?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Wasnt Stag the only maker of lefty ARs?


Rock River makes goofy shooters.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Hope you have what you need while you can.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It's like closing the barn door after the horse leaves. I'm sure the ATF knows about all the other AR's that are out here. They were just a trickle.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Uh oh, sucks for them. I was going to buy a left hand upper assy from Stag, but figured I'd better go with a right hand because of parts availability. Got a Wilson coming in the mail.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I half expect Bushmaster to be next since the SandyHook settlements came down last week against the Lanza estate. Bushmaster is in the crosshair now.



Camel923 said:


> Paper work and regulation compliance make criminals out of legal enterprises.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Wasnt Stag the only maker of lefty ARs?


https://www.americanspiritarms.com/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Make up enough laws and we are all guilty...

Molon Labe


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

A work buddy of mine just bought one recently. I'm gonna tell him he is now a criminal! 
Yeah, sometimes he's that easy. You gotta get your fun where you can.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

One more chop in the base of the freedom tree


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Make up enough laws and we are all guilty...
> 
> Molon Labe


Molon Labe ? Well they did and they took him along with the guns.


----------

